# Flamingo in late October



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

Hey BA, certainly not an expert here and won't pretend to be. I've spent a little time on guided trips around that time of year - doing the Islamorada to Flamingo run in the AM. We spent most of the time on the bay side playing the tidal flow around the islands. I've also heard recently... that some grass is coming back? Certainly not like what I understand it used to be, but I love hearing there's a bit of hope!

I'm sure some locals can probably chime in here...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out the fishing report I posted yesterday... It will be good for the rest of the month along the Gulf coast of the 'glades out of Flamingo.. As far as the tarpon go - you'll be good to go until that first cold night (usually about one week before Halloween). If water temps drop suddenly - all the tarpon will disappear overnight... but a few days later after it warms up again you might find a few....


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Check out the fishing report I posted yesterday... It will be good for the rest of the month along the Gulf coast of the 'glades out of Flamingo.. As far as the tarpon go - you'll be good to go until that first cold night (usually about one week before Halloween). If water temps drop suddenly - all the tarpon will disappear overnight... but a few days later after it warms up again you might find a few....


Thank you 
I appreciate the information


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m part of a group of 6 Texans bringing 3 skiffs to Flamingo 10/25 – 10/29. We’ll be in a Maverick, Mitzi, and Ranger. Camping on the RV loop at Flamingo . If you see us, stop by and say hi.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For the tarpon... currently (as I write this) there's not a cold front in sight between now and the end of October. Water temps each day go to a high of around 84 degrees, at dawn around 81 where we've been. Haven't worked out of Flamingo in a week or so - recently I've been fishing out of Chokoloskee (35 miles from the Shark river area where you'll find me this time of year i I'm fishing out of Flamingo). Good luck to all - my next time on the water will be at night up in the Jupiter area... No idea when I'll be back down to Flamingo..


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

@lemaymiami Thanks for the info!


@Elliott12 - Let's do this!

@Finn Maccumhail - you sure you don't want to bring the new Sabine and make it 4 skiffs?


----------



## Elliott12 (Mar 21, 2016)

@Salt of the Water all packed up and ready, lets go! Wheels up cant get here any faster. Is it still called working if I am at the office scheming about our trip?


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Salt of the Water said:


> I’m part of a group of 6 Texans bringing 3 skiffs to Flamingo 10/25 – 10/29. We’ll be in a Maverick, Mitzi, and Ranger. Camping on the RV loop at Flamingo . If you see us, stop by and say hi.


Will do
We will be 2 Louisiana boys, staying in homestead — silver F250 with side console waterman, sky blue


----------



## Centerpole90 (Jul 7, 2014)

@Salt of the Water @Elliott12 Let's goooooooooo.....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@Salt of the Water -


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Like others have said, I’m no expert. All I can share with you is that we were there last Sunday and the area on the outside was flooded with juvenile tarpon and lots of mullet everywhere where we went. When the weather is nice I like the outside better. However if it’s windy I stick to the inside. A lot of people will agree that tides and weather will determine where the best fishing will be in Flamingo. We did not hook up on any tarpon this time around but did get on some small snook in the channel that runs along Snake Bight


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

Ok
So here is the report back.
I’ve never seen so few fish/ bait on the inside as this last week, but still manage some snook. Also chased peacocks when the weather was marginal. Opted for biscayne bay with the strong west wind as well — tarpon and big snook where there.

thanks to all that replied


----------

